# Re-Locate to Singapore for PR



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

Halo friends
This is Fowzi, working as an exhibition stand designer for the past 7 years in dubai,
Loving my job,country and being with my family.just the worrying part is, no manner how long you work here and how much you earn,you are not entitled to be a permanent resident which Singapore offers,as per my knowledge,
this is the main reason for me to re-think of re-locating to the country like Singapore,
can you guys suggest me that is this an right decision and how good or bad is this?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can become Singapore PR after having lived and worked here for minimum three years and fulfil several other criteria, among them cultural integration, ethnicity (Indians are disadvantaged here), no elderly dependants you might want to bring to Singapore, chance of having a (male) kid soon, and how much needed skills/experience and economic benefit (i.e. money/salary) you bring to Singapore.


----------



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your response beppi,
Hope to spend my rest of life in Singapore with my family and therefore sure to be part of countries revenue as its an exhibition field which is an easy step of bringing international business marketing to own town,thats the latest trend.
in which way indians are disadvantaged?can you be more brief on it please,worried as being an indian.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The authorities are currently stricter with ethnic Indian's visa applications, due to too many abusers in the past.
To get an EP (work visa for the first few years), you need to find a job at an employer who is allowed to hire foreigners and cannot find a suitable local to fill the job. You also need to have good educational qualifications (minimum degree from a university recognised by Singapore - most Indian ones are not) and several years applicable work experience. Your salary must also fit the authorities' expectations (not too low, not too high).
After several years (minimum three - applying earlier will be seen as desperate and worlk against you!) of living/working there, you can apply for PR. You need to apply together with your wife and kids (keep in mind that your sons will then be liable for military service!). It helps if you can show a stable (and well paid) job situation (if possible, don't change job during the preceding years!), cultural integration and activities in welfare or similar organisations. If you or your wife have ageing parents in India, you'd have to show that you will not want to move them to Singapore, as the authorities do not want such "social ballast". For example, you could prove that they are well rooted and have the financial means to live on their own, or that you have no attachment to them.
Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

adding on, the Exhibition stand designer trade is handled by very low skilled people here, as most of the kits are in SKD form.

I doubt you can get a decent pay, for your trade here ..


----------



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> adding on, the Exhibition stand designer trade is handled by very low skilled people here, as most of the kits are in SKD form. I doubt you can get a decent pay, for your trade here ..


I have googled few job seekers who pay around sgd4000 for an 3-4 yrs experienced designer and i got 6-7 yrs exp in the same field with an bachelor degree from an indian university. 
Is these an decent package or i shld expect more for an normal family with 4 yr old boy. And my wife can support the family by working aside


----------



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

beppi said:


> The authorities are currently stricter with ethnic Indian's visa applications, due to too many abusers in the past. To get an EP (work visa for the first few years), you need to find a job at an employer who is allowed to hire foreigners and cannot find a suitable local to fill the job. You also need to have good educational qualifications (minimum degree from a university recognised by Singapore - most Indian ones are not) and several years applicable work experience. Your salary must also fit the authorities' expectations (not too low, not too high). After several years (minimum three - applying earlier will be seen as desperate and worlk against you!) of living/working there, you can apply for PR. You need to apply together with your wife and kids (keep in mind that your sons will then be liable for military service!). It helps if you can show a stable (and well paid) job situation (if possible, don't change job during the preceding years!), cultural integration and activities in welfare or similar organisations. If you or your wife have ageing parents in India, you'd have to show that you will not want to move them to Singapore, as the authorities do not want such "social ballast". For example, you could prove that they are well rooted and have the financial means to live on their own, or that you have no attachment to them. Good luck!


Thanks again beppi. Such an fabollous information.
I have 6-7 yrs of working exp in the same field with an bachelor degree frm an indian university. Do u have any link or list showing indian universities recognised by sigapore govt.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can try the EP self assessment tool at SELF ASSESSMENT TOOL or contact MoM to ask if your university is recognised.
While S$4000/month is the minimum required salary to bring dependants (wife and child), it will be very difficult to survive with that:
You need to pay rent (minimum S$2000/month for a flat suitable for a family, better budget S$2500 if you want a reasonable flat and location), daily living expenses (approx. S$600/month per person for a simple lifestyle) and school fees for your kid (S$500/month at a local school - international schools cost a lot more!). Tax, at approx. 2%, is low.
It is by no means assured that your wife can get a work permit or LoC AND find a suitable job.
Are you o.k. with no luxuries, no savings and no vacations or home trips?
You will also probably not get approval of a PR application if you are on such a low salary scale, although in the years until you can apply for it you might be able to work your way up (if you are good).


----------



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

thanks beppi,
little bit worried,let me hope for the best.first i should find an employer to get an offer.
my dependent(wife) can also search for an job during the stay right?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course she can look for a job, the EP (or LoC) is only needed to actually start work.


----------

